# neat plywwod tool+movie



## Just Bill (Dec 29, 2008)

www.gorillagripper.com
movie link did not work, but there is the tool.
a freind sent me this, it immediately got my attention,....... the tool also.
JB


----------



## Rob (Oct 31, 2006)

I keep one in my shop and one in the truck. I use them for ply and drywall. Great tool.


----------



## John in Tennessee (Jun 11, 2008)

Looked really good...The gripper was ok too....


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

Just Bill said:


> www.gorillagripper.com
> movie link did not work
> JB



Is this the one?


----------



## Just Bill (Dec 29, 2008)

That's the one, I liked that a LOT, and the tool is nice too. I would think that not a lot of work gets done at that site.


----------

